# Do You Move Your Arms When You Walk?



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I don't move mine, and I never have. It would feel embarrassing and unnatural if I did, so I don't know why so many people do.

I was reading something about it a few months ago, and it said it is a natural part of walking - your arms swing because you are moving. It said you use less energy walking if you swing your arms, and might be a little bit faster.

I started watching people walk after that, and everyone I saw was moving their arms unless they were pushing or carrying something, or had their hands in their pockets.


----------



## EvonneEzell (Jul 14, 2014)

Lol. I move my arms When I walk.This reminds me of a funny Seinfeld episode where the girl doesnt move her arms when she walks.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

No.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes, but I make a real effort to make it look as robotic as possible so people will know I'm doing it on purpose.


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

Yeah.

I used to not move my arms when I was suuuper self-conscious as a litte kid. I even had my arms folded sometimes....oh god the bad, bad memories...

Anyway, it just happens naturally now. I sometimes get a bit tense when I pass by a group of people, tho.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Usually. Sometimes I don't and in the past, when I was younger, I had people ask me about it.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Isn't this, like, a natural thing?.. unless you're stiff/awkward/nervous/uptight/whatever else

Most of the time, I have to sort of consciously move them... I'd prefer to be invisible. _"Yes, I'm walking. Take your eyes off me, please."_


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

the swinging of the arms must aid balance. walking is a controlled falling motion....

we dont have tails anymore to aid balance.. I think the arms dont swing unless they are restricted by putting your hands in pockets.etc

i think the degree or arm swinging varies from person to person and from build to build.

interesting question op !


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Yes I do though sometimes think to myself why or if it looks goofy.


----------



## tidbit (May 13, 2015)

I think my arms might swing slightly, but not really noticeable.
Now if I power walk, then I'll be moving my arms like crazy.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I just tried it out my arms swing slightly. But if I'm wearing a sweater or a coat I usually stuff my hands in my pockets while I walk, or if I have a backpack on I hold onto the straps.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

most of the time I keep them at my sides.


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

I do it sometimes, but my arms are mostly still.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Silent Memory said:


> I started watching people walk after that, and everyone I saw was moving their arms unless they were pushing or carrying something, or had their hands in their pockets.


 This is what pockets are really for. Convenient stowage for your arm ends during self-transportation.


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

If you walk without a natural sway of your arms, don't be surprised when someone stares at you like an alien


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I used to not move my arms, until I realized I looked like a psychopath when I do that.

Now I walk with extreme swag


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Hikikomori2014 said:


> If you walk without a natural sway of your arms, don't be surprised when someone stares at you like an alien


 It's just a guess but you'd probably get a similar look if you went skipping along while swinging your arms all over the place and singing a Ray Charles song.


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

It's all about that happy medium



WillYouStopDave said:


> It's just a guess but you'd probably get a similar look if you went skipping along while swinging your arms all over the place and singing a Ray Charles song.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Someone had to post it.


----------



## Sean07 (May 9, 2014)

I have to remember to bloody well stop swinging them once my walk is finished, that's how pendulous my arms are!!


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Don't know. Never really thought about it before. I'll check next time I go for a walk.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Well, my knuckles drag on the ground if I don't.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Very little, I guess. :stu


----------



## JupiterJones (May 29, 2015)

I usually fold my arms, but yeah they swing a little when I walk


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I know this is old, but I've been thinking about it again.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Ever so slightly, I guess. I don't walk like a caveman. But they're not still, like I'm an android.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Silent Memory said:


> I know this is old, but I've been thinking about it again. I just tried to walk (at home) while I was moving my arms, and I didn't know how to do it properly. It was weird.


Maybe if you danced around instead of just walking, maybe you'd have more ideas for your arms. I could dance with you, even if on opposite sides of the street.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Silent Memory said:


> I don't move mine, and I never have. It would feel embarrassing and unnatural if I did, so I don't know why so many people do.
> 
> I was reading something about it a few months ago, and it said it is a natural part of walking - your arms swing because you are moving. It said you use less energy walking if you swing your arms, and might be a little bit faster.
> 
> I started watching people walk after that, and everyone I saw was moving their arms unless they were pushing or carrying something, or had their hands in their pockets.


Yes, and I think that's the natural why, but what's natural anyway ? I mean, the more common way.

If you are conscicious about it just put your hands into your pockets, better if the pockets are from a jogging suit or something like that because it will seem more "loose" than if you have your hands into the pockets of a jean where you will have your arms like in a more fixed position.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Silent Memory said:


> I know this is old, but I've been thinking about it again. I just tried to walk (at home) while I was moving my arms, and I didn't know how to do it properly. It was weird.


I think just maybe let them swing without controlling them much (except to stop them from flailing and hitting walls or anything, like if you do an about face really quick). My arms definitely sway but they just do that from walking unless my hands are crossed/in pockets/carrying/holding something ... it's not directed or anything. Let them just hang and see what they do.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Most of us swing our arms when we walk because we do it naturally and it makes us more comfortable when we do. If it isn't natural for you to do it, and I guess there really is no point for you to force yourself to do it. My guess is maybe because your shoulders don't move also when you walk? I guess anatomically you might be different. I dunno. 

If you're afraid of looking weird, put you hands in your pocket or rest your hands on the side of your thighs when you walk, so you don't look like a robot or something. 

My friend actually swings her arms like crazy when she walks. She said it was her away to burn more calories. Though she's kind of good looking, so I don't think anyone ever pay attention to the oddness of her doing it.


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

*Yes!*



EvonneEzell said:


> Lol. I move my arms When I walk.This reminds me of a funny Seinfeld episode where the girl doesnt move her arms when she walks.


I was about to say the _same_ thing!

To OP:
I do, but I do the weird thing where I'm overly conscious about it. So, I'll sometimes do it, and other times I'll only have on arm moving. I don't know what it is. I feel like when I start to notice, I get tense and I feel as if I can't walk normally because of what others will think.

Like you, I've been watching people walk more often to see how they do it in comparison, and I've seen quite a lot walk by with both arms moving, but I've also seen people with only one moving.

At this point, I kind of just go with the flow depending on my anxiety.

Best,

T.R.G.


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

I barely did when I was younger. I move them more now but still not enough


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Always have, now I'm at the next level:


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

I think so.... its part of the natural balance. if I walk with my hands in my.pockets.... it feels a bit kinda restricting. seeing other people walking with hands in.pockets....they look a bit stiff lol.

sometimes I.feel arms are awkrard and I don't know what to so with them wham walking lol... sometimes I find arms a bit awkward when.going to sleep too lol


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

Don't start looking at the way people walk. It will make you paranoid as hell.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

I also run without moving my arms.:haha I do swing my arms.


----------



## jonjagger (Dec 26, 2015)

Which reminds me..


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I try to, but it so exhausting to walk upside down that I end up using my legs instead ;(


----------



## LemonBones (Sep 25, 2015)

Not much, it looks weird if they are completely stationary though but your legs are going lol.


----------



## Kovu (Jun 18, 2013)

No .


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

Hank Scorpio said:


> Don't start looking at the way people walk. It will make you paranoid as hell.


frankly I don't think I'll be able to avoid it now


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I don't feel bad about it, I only think it's interesting. 



uziq said:


> frankly I don't think I'll be able to avoid it now


Sorry if it makes you feel bad.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Sometimes I do. I mostly like to keep my hands in my pockets though, so they don't move around too much.


----------



## Miach (Mar 29, 2016)

I move my left arm more than my right, my right doesn't move that much. It is useful to swing your arms as you walk because it takes less energy to walk that way.


----------

